# How to discern the call?



## Michael Doyle (Sep 1, 2009)

My friends,

I have been wrestling with the call to ministry for the better part of 2 years and I am starting my divinity degree in 2 weeks. I hunger to be in ministry and have lost my desire for earthly gain. I dream of being full time but am concerned. How can I trust my feelings which have betrayed and deceived me so often in life? I can see myself planting churches and my wife is beside me lately as my thoughts and desires have become much more organized. I am counseling with my pastor and elders and that has been very fruitful and I long to seek the counsel of my friends on the PB.

My life has been such a train wreck for the better part of 38-40 years and I am digging out of the wreckage of finances and relational reparations. I am always struggling with the ghosts of my past accusing me and calling me unfit. I know these to not be the voice of my Lord and I am overcoming. How do I then trust in the Lord without mistaking my feelings as the call?

Does any of this make sense?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 1, 2009)

I tottaly get you. I know what you are feeling right now as I am feeling the very same thing (from what you describe). I have felt the call to ministry for years but now am slowly starting to see exactly in which area more clearly. My biggest "struggle" right now is whether to pursue a wife. I could do so much more work for Christ with out one but at the same time I know it is slightly tabboo not to have one as a pastor (have they read about Paul??). I could be totally content in life as an unmarried guy (been doing it for 20 years so far) and I would be glad to lay aside the idea of marriage to pursue the work of Christ with much more ferocity. I would love to be able to plant churches as well. I would say have your elders judge whether you are qualified or not and go from their. Remember the first listed qualification "If a man DESIRES the office..." and it sure seems you fir that so far. Praying for you brother and would appreciate your prayers as well.


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 1, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> My friends,
> 
> I have been wrestling with the call to ministry for the better part of 2 years and I am starting my divinity degree in 2 weeks. I hunger to be in ministry and have lost my desire for earthly gain. I dream of being full time but am concerned. How can I trust my feelings which have betrayed and deceived me so often in life? I can see myself planting churches and my wife is beside me lately as my thoughts and desires have become much more organized. I am counseling with my pastor and elders and that has been very fruitful and I long to seek the counsel of my friends on the PB.
> 
> ...



many have found help here:

SermonAudio.com - Trinity Baptist Church


----------



## KMK (Sep 1, 2009)

The call is two-fold: the desire of the individual and the recognition of giftedness/suitableness by the church. If you desire it and the church desires it, then you have been called.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 1, 2009)

Your desires, seconded by the Word of God and the confirmation of the larger body of Christ that you have gifts requisite to the work seem to be key for ascertaining the call. 

All scenarios of a call need not have a church calling you *to* them, as in the case of pioneer missions and church-planting (planting the church where none exists), but the confirmation of the larger body of Christ is then needed to send you out to start this new work.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2009)

KMK said:


> The call is two-fold: the desire of the individual and the recognition of giftedness/suitableness by the church. If you desire it and the church desires it, then you have been called.



This is a wise statement. Jay Adams says something very similar in his book _A Christian's Guide to Guidance_. Simply trusting in feelings/desires can be misleading. Also, attempting to discern the secret will of God will only frustrate you (or worse). He reveals Himself through His word, and your prayer (and everyone's prayer) is that He would guide by His Spirit to be able to become wise through His word and also have the strength to walk according to that wisdom.

In your case, you have another layer that should help as well -- you will (or should) have a presbytery that will oversee you as you progress through these issues. But, ultimately, the "proof" of the call is when you are actually called.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 1, 2009)

Brother Michael,

A few things to consider:

Does your wife support and recognize your gifts?

Take the time to exercise your gifts/desire under the oversight of your local session (sounds like you're doing this). Then go to presbytery and place yourself undercare of the presbytery.

Understand and don't be discouraged that you may or may not have the gifts to be a teacher/pastor. Not saying that you don't because I don't know. However, some men have desired to be in ministry but do not have the gifts for the ministry. There is a difference between having a desire and not having gifts. It really comes down to the internal call/external call. The church will confirm the internal call.

Praying for you blessings.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your wisdom. My second course at LAMP is "Called to the Ministry." My pastor said this should provide a good gauge.

My wife is beside me in my pursuits of ministry and certainly I have much room for spiritual maturity. That being said, those at church have been very supportive and encouraging.

A question...I feel a desire to serve in the UK and Ireland, I suppose this has to do with my heritage and love for the people. How does one decide where to go? I feel somewhat foolish thinking I can decide as I would be as content here at home church planting as well. What if the call were somewhere I have no desire to serve? This is an obstacle for me as I couldnt imagine being, for instance, in the middle east. It`s not up to me I`m sure, or is it?

Much to chew on and appreciate your prayers. My pastor is correct in saying, much time to work out the details.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 1, 2009)

Michael, you are doing all the right things. It seems to me that everything is in place. Keep moving forward as God gives light for the path. Remember, one door often leads to another and yet another. Keep opening them.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Michael, you are doing all the right things. It seems to me that everything is in place. Keep moving forward as God gives light for the path. Remember, one door often leads to another and yet another. Keep opening them.



Thank you Ivan. Your words are very encouraging. I will trust in the Lord with all my heart and lean not on my own understanding, in all my ways acknowledging Him and He will make straight my paths. A very comforting text indeed.


----------



## LaurenC (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, I can relate too - - I just listened to a 5-part series on Discerning God's Will from a Biblical perspecitve, and althoug hI only agree with about 905 of it ,I think it is worth listening to, and least t ogive you a perspective on decision making.....

It kinda blew me out of the water b.c it mainly said,after wise counsel, and knowing God's word [on moral issues], and trusting that God will be there in your decisoin, it kinda said "just decide, we have freedom to decide" but this might be a different thing to be "called to ministry" but they sort of covered that topic too, Ill lok up the link, Im not too savvy here and posting a link , I mean I will ttpe it ,but dont know how to make it hypertext and underlined, haha
Ill go find it...ok.... hold on....
IBCD

let me know what you think..... if you do end up listening


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 2, 2009)

Two options which should both take place:

Read Clowney's "Called to the Ministry"
Read Spurgeon's "Lectures to His Students"


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 2, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Thank you all for your wisdom. My second course at LAMP is "Called to the Ministry." My pastor said this should provide a good gauge.
> 
> My wife is beside me in my pursuits of ministry and certainly I have much room for spiritual maturity. That being said, those at church have been very supportive and encouraging.
> 
> ...



Michael, if you are PCA and desire to serve in the UK, then I would recommend that you enquire with the EPCEW, the Evangelical Presbyterian CHurch in England and Wales. Here in CHeltenham an american church planter started the work. Now there is an American working in the north of England planting. These are PCA men.

So the link is there, and the structure, the oversight, and so forth.


----------



## Casey (Sep 2, 2009)

Click the link at the bottom, "Called to Preach," by Dr. John R. Sittema: Prospective Students


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 2, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> many have found help here:
> 
> SermonAudio.com - Trinity Baptist Church



Agreed. Check number two in the series as well.


----------

